# Nintendo hates Pokemon Sprites



## Sypl (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Aquablade11? He was the first person to make stories out of Pokemon Sprites. But now because of this video, the title of this thread is true. If sprite stories violate their rights, how long will it be until posting sprites on the internet will get you sued, how long is it until Pokemon fanfiction or other creative works that happen to be about Pokemon?

EDIT: He updated the description of the video. Look at it.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 13, 2011)

I question the eligibility of the email.

I highly doubt Nintendo would write something like that, seeing how short and thrown together it is.  Also, they didn't give a reason to as why they violate their right. Plus, when most videos have a copyright in-fragment, they will alert, and YouTube will remove the video themselves.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 13, 2011)

^I also question the elgibility of the e-mail. Professional companies don't just throw together a 1-sentence e-mail. They compose a very large, detailed, and complicated e-mail detailing EXACTLY how the video/story/whatever in question violated their copyright, what they are going to do to them if they don't take it off, and then finally they give the actual threat.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 13, 2011)

Nor would they put a space before a comma, nor would they say "Hello Michael" rather than "Dear Mr. Whatever", nor would they sign it "Nintendo" rather than "Mr. Whoever, Department of Whichever, Nintendo", nor would they say "WE WILL SUE YOU". It's fake.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey. Remember this? Nintendo only personally contacted them (and keep in mind they're the largest Pokémon sites) after the leaking of pretty much everything on Black and White's release. I've never actually heard of this person, and, uh, pretty much what everybody else said about the letter.

Oh, and Bulbapedia has had sprites up for ages (since around 2006-2007, I think).


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 13, 2011)

That e-mail looks almost _impressively_ fake. My money's on the guy just being a drama queen who wants to quit making the series but doesn't have the heart to tell his fans that.

(What do you mean by "sprite stories", anyway?)


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 13, 2011)

... I couldn't make an email that looked that fake if I spent months trying. There are thousands upon thousands of more prominent sites and sprites on the web, and... Well, everyone else has said it, so you know where this is going.


----------



## Sypl (Jun 13, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> That e-mail looks almost _impressively_ fake. My money's on the guy just being a drama queen who wants to quit making the series but doesn't have the heart to tell his fans that.
> 
> (What do you mean by "sprite stories", anyway?)


His YouTube friends make sprite series videos. Watch them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, "Nintendo Complaints Department"? Does he think that that means the portion of Nintendo that _makes complaints?_


----------



## spaekle (Jun 14, 2011)

Despite that e-mail being very fake I'm actually surprised that Nintendo hasn't pulled something like this yet. Especially considering how butthurt they got over B/W info being leaked. Dunno about little sprite comics and whatnot, but I've been waiting for a big shitstorm over sites like GPX+ and Pokefarm. :|


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jun 14, 2011)

I sincerely hope that this is fake.  I love AB11's videos.  His plot lines and sprites might be a bit lacking, but I've always found him entertaining at least partially.  But I wouldn't like it if he was just stopping the series.  That would really piss me off


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 14, 2011)

It looks like a fake for these reasons:
1) His name is surely not Mich_ea_l.
2) If it was official, the name of the series would have at least one capital letter. This is incorrect.
3) It's just one sentence. There should be more details.

I have known about Aquablade before. My brother still watches his videos.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 14, 2011)

> 1) His name is surely not Mich_ea_l.


... why, exactly? I know people called Micheal. o.o of all the things that make it look fake, I don't see why the way someone's name is spelled would be such a tip-off.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> ... why, exactly? I know people called Micheal. o.o of all the things that make it look fake, I don't see why the way someone's name is spelled would be such a tip-off.


Nintendo would usually be formal and use Mr. *Put name here* or Dear Sir/Ma'am

From the emails Pokebeach and Serebii got, it was pretty much a couple of paragraphs instead of a sentance like that fake.

Someone should tell aquablade that.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 14, 2011)

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> Despite that e-mail being very fake I'm actually surprised that Nintendo hasn't pulled something like this yet. Especially considering how butthurt they got over B/W info being leaked. Dunno about little sprite comics and whatnot, but I've been waiting for a big shitstorm over sites like GPX+ and Pokefarm. :|


The B/W info might have been because it was, you know, _leaked_ and companies like being able to at least control when information about their games comes out. If I recall correctly, they stopped caring after the games came out, didn't they?

Besides, Nintendo knows how much fans love using Pokemon sprites. I think Butterfree once made the point that the only reason Game Freak haven't made the Pokemon games using totally CG graphics is because they know fans would freak the fuck out over the lack of sprites.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 17, 2011)

His video after shows why he thinks it's fake. And yes, AB11 is one of my favorites. 

Anyways, in the comments, an interesting theory was formed- Conjopi has returned.


----------



## Dar (Jul 20, 2011)

im pretty sure it was fake, but if Aquablade made it, he did a good job.


----------

